# Cycling clubs St Helens



## Flash1982 (11 Jul 2019)

Hello, 

Are there any cycling clubs in St Helens, Merseyside area? When? Where?

Kind regards

Phil


----------



## roadrash (11 Jul 2019)

several hits on google...

..
https://www.google.co.uk/search?sou.....gws-wiz.....0..0i131j0i22i10i30.jLk0Av-UUu0


and wigan wheelers isn't too far.
https://wiganwheelers.org/home


----------



## Sharky (11 Jul 2019)

My first cycling club - Prescot Eagle (my dad was a founder member), and ST Helens CC, started by an old club mate who is no longer with us.
Alas have not lived on Merseyside for a long time now, but still in contact with a few of the Prescot lads.


----------



## DCLane (11 Jul 2019)

There'll be a few CC members in your area. Hopefully they'll pick this up.

I've a St Helens CC long-sleeve winter jersey, but I'm guessing that's not helpful


----------

